# Computer shuts down while using steam only! Not a heat problem



## Steamshutsdown (Nov 15, 2009)

Every time I use steam, any game, it shuts down after about 20 minutes. This has happened to me for over a year and I stopped playing a lot some time ago because of it. But now that COD4 MW2 has come out I started again. I have checked with numerous softwares to check my computers heat and everything is on about 50 celsius... What happens is that it shuts off immedietly without notice and restarts. My videocard driver are up to date and this PC was built my the local shop. I also play WoW and it hasn't shut down while I was playing that for over 6 months ago.

I am illiterate when it comes to computers; I don't know what a bios is so please do keep it simple.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

XP or Vista and howe much memory does the PC have?

*How to see installed Ram*

Press the *Windows Logo* key + *Pause Break *key together
Another screen will open..
At the bottom will be the *Ram *stated in *MB*


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

How to turn off Automatically Restart

Click *Start *then *right *click *My Computer *choose *Properties*
Then *Advanced *tab
Under Startup & Recovery click *Settings*
Under System failure uncheck *Automatically Restart*
Click *OK*.

Now the Error message should stay up so you can read it.


----------

